
Show HN: Build a Slack Clone with WebRTC Video Calling - ajb413
https://github.com/ajb413/chat-engine-webrtc
======
qwerty456127
Make your Slack clone more HN-like (I mean threaded discussions) and it'll be
more useful than the original.

~~~
ajb413
That's a pretty good idea. Creating that is entirely possible with ChatEngine.
The example chat app in the repository mainly showcases the WebRTC
functionality: [https://ajb413.github.io/chat-engine-
webrtc/example/](https://ajb413.github.io/chat-engine-webrtc/example/)

